# Adult Male (and Female) Leopard Tortoises



## TylerStewart (Apr 16, 2012)

We are looking to add a few male leopard tortoises to our group here in Las Vegas. We need them to be at least 10-11" straight length (prefer 12"+) and need to be good looking, not too bumpy, etc. *Please send photos and price to [email protected]*. I won't reply to e-mails with no photos that say "I have one, how much you wanna pay" like we get once a day lately, only to find out that it's in a pet store in PA and is 4" length. 

Also looking to add females if the look and the price is right. They'll all stay with us here forever. 

Prefer West coast location where I can pick up at some point or ship cheap (California, Arizona, etc where I go to a few times a year). 

Be sure to e-mail for quickest response. I don't check TFO all that often, and e-mails is checked several times a day.


----------

